# Are the 70s and 80s ancient now?



## Mrblack (Jul 9, 2017)

When the new decade hits in the 2020s it would of been 40-50 years since the late 20th century happened.

Time really flies by fast especially since every young person there is About to be middle aged, still in their 40s-60s or old/elderly. Especially those that were born in the 1930s-1950s yes you heard it loud and clear a person born in 1950 will be 70 in 2020 basically a grandpa/grandma and for 1920s congrats for making it to 100 years of age. an middle aged 1960s-1970s the only change is those born in the 1980s are going to be middle aged soon as their children start middle school/high school in the coming 2020s years. 


To any young person that 15 or above/below live your youth to the fullest! time will go by before me or you will know it 🤞


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Mrblack said:


> When the new decade hits in the 2020s it would of been 40-50 years since the late 20th century happened.
> 
> Time really flies by fast especially since every young person there is About to be middle aged, still in their 40s-60s or old/elderly. Especially those that were born in the 1930s-1950s yes you heard it loud and clear a person born in 1950 will be 70 in 2020 basically a grandpa/grandma and for 1920s congrats for making it to 100 years of age. an middle aged 1960s-1970s the only change is those born in the 1980s are going to be middle aged soon as their children start middle school/high school in the coming 2020s years.
> 
> ...


I'm 24 this year and I'm already scared of getting older... I haven't really even started my "independent" life yet... :/ With the way the world's going I don't see much of a bright future for anybody.... but you still have to try.....

1920, 100 years, wow. Crazy.

Scary.


I'm scared about having people around soon that haven't lived without computers for most of their life, and losing the people that had most of their life before computers and had a more simple life.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

I'll be 39 tomorrow (March 18). I still look 25-ish. My secret is I don't smoke and I eat a balanced diet that _doesn't_ nix the meat while also incorporating an appropriate supply of vegetables. Also, I take regular mineral baths. Oh, and everyone on my mom's side of my family looks 10-15 years younger than they really are, so it's like 80% genetic.



Mrblack said:


> would of


Don't use "of" in place of "have."


----------



## oreocheesecake (Nov 15, 2014)

No, of course not. No part of the 20th century is ‘ancient’.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

Mrblack said:


> When the new decade hits in the 2020s it would of been 40-50 years since the late 20th century happened.
> 
> Time really flies by fast especially since every young person there is About to be middle aged, still in their 40s-60s or old/elderly. Especially those that were born in the 1930s-1950s yes you heard it loud and clear a person born in 1950 will be 70 in 2020 basically a grandpa/grandma and for 1920s congrats for making it to 100 years of age. an middle aged 1960s-1970s the only change is those born in the 1980s are going to be middle aged soon as their children start middle school/high school in the coming 2020s years.
> 
> ...


Yes, yes it’s true. You are all doomed and without option or alternative. Old age is stalking you and the unknown awaits. Time accelerates, and in what seems but a few minutes you will all be fossils. Any moment now the grey will appear in your hair and you will not recognize yourself in the mirror.

Don’t panic

You will be the same person you are now, but a lot wiser. It’s not so bad. Pizza is still good, you will still like your music, new cars are still cool and fun is fun. Your real friends will still be your friends, and your generation will grow up and older together. A lot of the heartbreak, hassles and speed bumps in life will be gone. You will likely live longer and better than any generation before you.

Worrying about aging is a waste of time. You have better things to do and better ways to make use of your time. Life is a great ride so enjoy it.


----------



## mightyoak (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm a Gen-X'er. It's weird when I hear the music I grew up with played on the "oldies" station. The 80's-90's were a great time to be alive. I miss those days..uh oh, I sound old. I certainly don't feel it though.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

Judson Joist said:


> I'll be 39 tomorrow (March 18). I still look 25-ish. My secret is I don't smoke and I eat a balanced diet that _doesn't_ nix the meat while also incorporating an appropriate supply of vegetables. Also, I take regular mineral baths. Oh, and everyone on my mom's side of my family looks 10-15 years younger than they really are, so it's like 80% genetic.


Heh I hope the same for me. I still get IDed for everything. Couldn't even buy ibuprofen when I was dying of the flu and I'm 26. Boyfriend is 5 years younger and has never been IDed even as a minor. We look around the same age and no-one would notice the age gap. He doesn't smoke or drink much whereas I had years of that under my belt. Mine is mostly genetic I think and my boyfriend is quite tall so that might be why.

I don't think 70s/80s are ancient, no way. I've felt "old" since I was 18 but now when I see people even 2 years younger than me complain about being old I pfft!


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Lol ancient. Some Americans seem to be obsessed with trends which are usually current. Ancient to me is 2 to 3 thousand years old


----------



## Dustanddawnzone (Jul 13, 2014)

> You will be the same person you are now, but a lot wiser. It’s not so bad. Pizza is still good, you will still like your music, new cars are still cool and fun is fun. Your real friends will still be your friends, and your generation will grow up and older together. A lot of the heartbreak, hassles and speed bumps in life will be gone. You will likely live longer and better than any generation before you.
> 
> Worrying about aging is a waste of time. You have better things to do and better ways to make use of your time. Life is a great ride so enjoy it.


Then you die, and the next generation grows. Cultures change and values become unrecognizable to the ones before. The human race may destroy itself or keep going colonizing other worlds as the heat death approaches.


----------



## Mrblack (Jul 9, 2017)

Judson Joist said:


> I'll be 39
> Don't use "of" in place of "have."


Thank you for reminding me that I’ll make sure not to say it again for future preferences. 

But man oh man it’s crazy a person born in 1950 is 69 years old this year 😮
If I was born in the 2010s my grandparents would of been a 50s baby and my mother would of been a 80s baby wow my father would of been a 70s baby. 

The more you think about it you eventually start to speculate what would happen if you were born later and what year your grandparents/Parents would of been born In. Different mindset same number but in a different decade. 

Like for a example 66-76 79-89 If you know what I mean etc


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

@Mrblack If y0o really wanna bake yer n0odle, subtract y0re current age from y0re birth year.

*1980 - 39 = 1941*


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

"Really ancient" looks like this:


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Surreal Snake said:


> Lol ancient. Some Americans seem to be obsessed with trends which are usually current. Ancient to me is 2 to 3 thousand years old


I agree with this. When I think of ancient, I think of the acient civilizations, such as the Mayans, Aztecs, Toltecs, Incas, Romans, Greeks, Egyptians, etc. I think of pyramids and I think of Stonehenge and stuff like that. I don't see the 1960s and 1970s as qaulifying for the term "ancient.":winetime:


----------



## Laguna (Mar 21, 2012)

I love being a Gen Xer. I'm a Brady Bunch era kid. Banana seat bikes. Transistor radio in my bike basket was high tech baby. I feel sorry for kids today socializing on a phone screen instead of in-person like we did. But I also appreciate technology too.


----------



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

No. Ancient = Classical antiquity. Period. 

I find it hilarious when people think something that's 200 years old is "ancient". Old, maybe, but only those who will be around about 1500 - 2000 years from now will have a right to call our times "ancient". The 70's and 80's are recent/modern* history no matter how old you are.


EDIT: Realized I should've written _contemporary_ instead of modern. Oh well.


----------



## Mrblack (Jul 9, 2017)

Hypaspist said:


> The 70's and 80's are recent/modern history no matter how old you are.


 one day there will be a point in time where “technology” will reaches its limit an which it will essentially make the world stay the same. 

Egypt,The Middle Kingdom,Rome an every other ancient civilization stayed the same for 100+ years. It’s safe to say (*Virtual Reality,Rfid Chips,Robots,Artficial Intelligence,Self Driving Cars,Streaming*) is the game changer infact eventually consoles will become obsolete once goggle releases their streaming gaming which wll killoff Discs if it succeeds.

(Wireless is the future and it’s unbeatable)


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

Judson Joist said:


> @*Mrblack* If y0o really wanna bake yer n0odle, subtract y0re current age from y0re birth year.
> 
> *1980 - 39 = 1941*


Not sure if I should laugh or cry.... 

1956-63=*1893! *That's before my grandfather was born! Seems like he was ALWAYS much older than I am now.


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

Hypaspist said:


> The 70's and 80's are recent/modern* history no matter how old you are.
> 
> EDIT: Realized I should've written _contemporary_ instead of modern. Oh well.


These periods should get proper names. Every era was contemporary and modern to those who lived in it.

I once toyed with:
-*Industrialization Age* ca 1870-1945
-*Electronic Age* 1945 to present
-*Interplanetary Age* should start quite soon!


----------



## Sequencer (Mar 12, 2009)

It feels very strange to contemplate (probably because I'm from that time), but yes, the 70s and 80s I grew up in are now an era that archaeologists are going to have to dig up in expeditions when they study ancient peoples. Part of what makes this so hard to fathom is that if those times are really thirty or forty years ago, then there should have been thirty or forty years worth of events in the world since they past...but it doesn't feel like there have been.

I think a lot of that perception is because I'm a musician, and so I measure the passage of time with music. I've heard people say that there's still music going on, you just have to look for it. That itself is an admission of what I'm talking about. Until 1995 or so, you didn't have to look for it. There were a few magazine articles in the 2000's that said the most profitable pop stars in the music industry were selling a million copies of their albums -- gold record territory. It wasn't a brag. That used to be the most basic success you could have to get down on the bottom rung of the top-40. Selling a million albums was the point where you could say you got on the radio at all. This is now the best you can possibly do. I now see what Iggy Pop used to mean with the whole Pop Will Eat Itself thing. Seemed like his usual nonsense before, but I guess it happened.

So the past twenty years or so, there's been very little for me to musically mark the passing of time, and it doesn't feel like there have really been thirty years that have passed. (And I yes, I do follow underground artists, Bandcamp, etc., but those sorts of bands don't really feel like "era markers," if you know what I mean.)

Maybe if I measured the world through news events (politics, that sort of thing), I would probably feel much differently, because if you look at the 90's/00's/10's that way, it's been one weird as XXXX event after another. (Politically, you certainly can't look at those decades and say nothing of consequence happened, that's for sure.) I'm a musician though, so when music went moribund, it stopped feeling like time was moving for me, and because of that, the 70's and 80's seem like yesterday.


----------



## Mrblack (Jul 9, 2017)

Judson Joist said:


> @Mrblack If y0o really wanna bake yer n0odle, subtract y0re current age from y0re birth year.
> 
> *1980 - 39 = 1941*


Wow! 2003 - 16 = 1987 and my mother was exactly 10 years old that year.


----------

